# Need help on the better 1 between the 2 batteries



## antonherbst (28/6/17)

Good morning fellow vapers. I need help on choosing the better battery between the following 2.

Battery 1
Brillipower 26650
IMR26650 3.7v 4500MAH 80A
High drain li-mn rechargeable battery

Battery 2
Hohm Grown 26650
Advanced battery chemistry
INR26650 3.7v Li-Nimn
4307mah
51.6A
15.96whr
32.3a cdr

All the "jibberish" I don't really understand but I need to know which 1 of these 2 batteries is the better one. 

Thanks in advance for the help you will provide in this thread


----------



## blujeenz (28/6/17)

antonherbst said:


> Good morning fellow vapers. I need help on choosing the better battery between the following 2.
> 
> Battery 1
> Brillipower 26650
> ...


When in doubt ask mooch, he scored the Brillipower above the Hohm grown... 259 vs 232.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

